# [ZEIT] WhatsApp-Alternativen: Stiftung Warentest stuft nur Threema als unkritisch ein



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2014)

​ WhatsApp in der Vertrauenskrise: Viele Nutzer kehren der Messaging-App den Rücken und wechseln zu Alternativen. Auch die haben Datenschutz-Mängel.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Cookie (27 Februar 2014)

Leider wurden im Test TextSecure und ChatSecure nicht getestet die Threema wohl auch übertrumpfen würden.


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2014)

Cookie schrieb:


> Leider wurden im Test TextSecure und ChatSecure nicht getestet die Threema wohl auch übertrumpfen würden.


Du nimmst dieses Ergebnis woher?


----------



## Cookie (27 Februar 2014)

Aus dem Bewertungskriterien des Artikels, da beide z. B. im Gegensatz zu Threema komplett OpenSource sind, außerdem ChatSecure auf XMPP basiert, damit unabhängig ist von einem Dienstleister und die OTR Verschlüsselung bei Chats als sicherer gelten als GPG insofern man sie denn richtig anwendet. Das gilt aber bei GPG ebenso. 

Gut, vielleicht müsste ich den Test nochmal genau betrachten, aber ein Test der sich einfach Dinge herauspickt ohne andere zu testen halte ich für ziemlich sinnlos. Ein Test sollte breit gefächert sein.


----------

